# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Помогите VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8

## xEvgeniu

Всем привет помогите разобраться как установить компонент 
"VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8 дали ссылку я скачал файл захожу по инструкции делаю как все описано но при открытии файла не видит его и выдает ошибку MANIFEST.XML

как ее установить в ручную ? Конфиг 1с бух корп не лицензия

----------


## Sinara83

Добрый вечер, присоединяюсь к проблеме, помогите пожалуйста...

----------


## Sinara83

Добрый вечер, присоединяюсь к проблеме, помогите пожалуйста...

----------


## igorn2001

а где взять ссылку на компоненту ?

----------


## Sinara83

https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1102757/

----------

inems (04.11.2021)

----------


## stano4nik

в архиве по вашей ссылке нет файла  MANIFEST.XML без него 1с отказывается подгружать

----------


## suntuco

Коллеги, удалось ли добыть компоненту в полном сборе или иначе решить задачу? Поделитесь опытом - тоже решаю задачу интеграции в Директ-банком

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Коллеги, удалось ли добыть компоненту в полном сборе или иначе решить задачу? Поделитесь опытом - тоже решаю задачу интеграции в Директ-банком


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TCJz/m1jx6BYrC

----------

emirrr (15.06.2022), ikalichkin (19.01.2022), inems (12.06.2022), OksanaZ (13.04.2022), sergkushkov (28.06.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022)

----------

